# How long do rotors last? How many miles can I expect?



## confusa (Jul 18, 2002)

Just wondering how may miles one can expect to get from a set of stock rotors before they need replacing. Or, do you just turn them?
On a 20th GTI if that matters, but more of a general question.


_Modified by confusa at 8:38 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: How long do rotors last? How many miles can I expect? (confusa)*

In my experience, rotors are good for about 2 sets of pads (if you change pads when lining is just worn down to the wear limit..you can fit 2 pennies stacked on top of each other between pad back and rotor face..time to order new pads)..unless you let pads wear to the backing and groove the rotor. How many miles from a set of pads?....Depends on your driving style..just like clutch lining..you can wear 'em out in 10K miles or if you're a smoother driver...they can last 50K+ miles..the choice is yours!


----------



## 20vtaddict (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: How long do rotors last? How many miles can I expect? (confusa)*

I did a brake job on my 04 GLI at 40K or 45K miles, I can't remember exactly. I don't know if it's because I brake hard or if it's the material the rotors are made of, but NAPA couldn't turn my rotors because there wasn't enough rotor left. I would just replace the rotor with a better quality rotor and a low dust pad. Usually a rotor can be turned twice before having to replace it, but I don't think thats the case with my car and I'm pretty sure yours has the same brake rotor setup (12.3" in the front and 10.1" in the back).


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: How long do rotors last? How many miles can I expect? (20vtaddict)*

At 40k, mine had barely any visible wear to the pads or rotors.
upgraded 
at 40k more, mine have barely any visible wear to the pads or rotors.
Upgrading again.


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

I know this sounds like a joke but my Jetta has about 140k and the last time I changed my front rotors and pads was at about 55k. They still have some meat on them but they will be replace when I install my suspension. I remember at the time I was having difficulty finding the pads with the sensor so I had to go the stealership. They told me that they had the pads and then they told me that they were $100 for the fronts only. I knew that I had no choice and preyed that aftermarket pads with the sensors would come out soon (2002 or so) and promised I wouldn't buy anything from that dealership again because they were thieves. To my surprise those pads were the best wearing pads I have ever installed. BTW, I have gone through 3 sets of rears so far. To me, this just doesn't make any sense.


----------

